

A Node.js powered interactive illustration tracking Christmas on Twitter - dragongraphics
http://www.christmastracker.com/

======
photorized
Would love to see this in action. However, when I opened the app on my iPad in
Safari, I couldn't scroll down as instructed, and then the app crashed the
browser after a few seconds. Is this a known issue?

~~~
dragongraphics
The site has some issues on tablets, simply as the scroll event doesn’t fire
until you stop scrolling, and so the animations don’t trigger continuously
like they do on desktop browsers, only when you stop scrolling. It didn’t
crash when I tested it though.

Unfortunately, as it’s a side project, I didn’t have time to rectify this
(using iScroll or something similar). Would like to find a solution though.

------
davidw
I'm considering founding the People's Scrolling Liberation Front or something
like that, to fight to reclaim our rightful ability to scroll from the
Javascript Oppressors.

~~~
ovulator
Is it supposed to scroll? I tried in Safari with no luck. Oh well, not worth
my time to invest more time in to learn how to scroll down.

------
torbjorn
I'd like to make a site like this, where can I go to learn? How do you create
a front-end like this?

